# Wood features in the vivarium



## aboznut (Jun 19, 2011)

I recently purchased some southern cypress driftwood and malaysian driftwood. I ended up with some very nice pieces. I also have some local freshwater driftwood, that will have to be thoroughly cleaned and disinfected, that I could use also.

So now I'm in decision mode.

My question is do you have a preference?

Feel free to comment or share your experience with other wood also.


----------



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)

I personally like malaysian for its dark color and its sharp edges.


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

I'll second the malaysian driftwood...holds up great, color is awesome, grows moss quickly, hard to beat.


----------



## fishman9809 (Dec 8, 2008)

Cypress makes for great stump setups and Malaysian wood has a ton of character. I'd choose the Malaysian.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

My favorite viv wood is Ghost wood. Here are a few pics of ghostwood in my vivs.


----------



## ConFuCiuZ (Jul 13, 2011)

I prefer ghost wood over any other type of vivarium wood.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

I like ghost wood because it's branching shapes don't take up much floor space, leaving more space for leaf litter. I like it because ferns and mosses can pop up on it, because it is a regular jungle gym for my thumbnails, and because the branching shapes don't block much light, allowing you to plant it with vines and epiphytes.


----------



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)

I used ghost wood also on my last viv came out awesome, I also use manzanita, works well for me and easy to find locally.


----------



## aboznut (Jun 19, 2011)

I've heard of ghostwood, but where can you find it?


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

aboznut said:


> I've heard of ghostwood, but where can you find it?


I rarely see ghost wood on our sponsors sites.  I have a good source, but vendor feedback rules prevent me from posting it. Anyone interested can PM me for it.
Aboznut, PM sent.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

I like ghost wood a lot, but I prefer to see the actu pieces before I buy, so I usually buy from a retailer who posts individual pics. It's not ghostwood but its still really nice driftwood. 

I also have a cheap ghostwood source, but they aren't a sponsor


----------



## GRIMM (Jan 18, 2010)

It isnt the type of wood that determines if it looks nice or not. Matching colours/shapes with a well thought out layout is what makes a tank stand out (just look at the build from Tuckinrim8). Usually tanks that just have pieces of wood stuck into foam dont look appealing when compared to a tanks that have a planned layout/goal in mind.

It does seem like ghostwood, sycamore roots, and white oak branches are most probable to have nice shapes though. As for malasian, its tough to find pieces that arent overly bulky/chunky for my tastes. I had to search through a few hundred pounds of it to find slim pieces that would work for a nice layout.

I just recently purchased a big box of single branches of sycamore. Hopefully I can show how to come up with an original layout using relatively plain and uncomplicated hardscape materials....eventually lol


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

If you like slimmer pieces then manzanita is probably best


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

What is ghostwood? I've heard its manzanita...


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Antelope bitterbrush


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

jacobi said:


> What is ghostwood? I've heard its manzanita...


The collectors/distributors of ghost wood have not divulged it's true species names. It does have some similarities to Manzanita but I have worked with both ghost wood and manzanita and I can tell you that it is not the same.
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/plants/4111-what-exactly-ghost-wood.html


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

frogparty said:


> Antelope bitterbrush


Purshia tridentata?


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

frogparty said:


> Antelope bitterbrush


From the pictures just seen of Antelope bitterbrush it could certainly be ghost wood. I'm curious if you know this for a fact or if you are assuming because it looks the same. I'm not arguing with you, rather, I would be pleased to know the species.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

It was identified for me by one of my botany professors


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Kiln dried and sandblasted


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

frogparty said:


> Kiln dried and sandblasted


Sweet. Kiln dried huh? I always assumed it was collected very old and very dead, with all the cracks and crevasses simply being from age.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Nah, Purshia gets all split and contorted from heat, drought and wind on the high desert/ sage prairie where it grows. In eastern Washington it grows everywhere. Some of the forms the living trunks create are pretty outstanding


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

Eastern washington you say?? lol.. I am in the desert part of washington and have no clue what i'd be looking for. haha

Edit: also, if this is just basically a chunk of the sage brush itself, would this be more of the roots? or just actual branches?? I take walks from time to time and I know where these "bitterbrush" grow in abundance.. From what I have seen of the growth of these the branches or roots dont really resemble the ghostwood we're all used to. just my thought


----------



## Dendro Dynasty (Jul 11, 2013)

frogparty said:


> I like ghost wood a lot, but I prefer to see the actu pieces before I buy, so I usually buy from a retailer who posts individual pics. It's not ghostwood but its still really nice driftwood.
> 
> I also have a cheap ghostwood source, but they aren't a sponsor


Where? and what site post pics of their ghost wood? just ordered a big branch and wasnt really happy with it i ended up cutting it into pieces


----------

